# Off Season



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

The Nuggets will again have plenty of money to spend on free agents and possibly land a player such as Quentin Richardson, Kenyon Martin or Rasheed Wallace.
I would hate it if the picked up Wallace but Martin or Richardson would be nice.

My Offseason
1. Sign Quentin Richardson (8-9 MIL)
2. Sign Stromile Swift(5-6 MIL)
3. Resign Chris Andersen (1-2 MIL)
4. Draft a 2/3 (Hakim Warrick, Josh Childress, Ryan Gomes, Antoine Wright, or Darius Rice

2004 Lineup
PG- Andre Miller
SG- Quentin Richardson
SF- Carmelo Anthony
PF- Nene
C- Marcus Camby
Bench
Voshon Lenard
Stromile Swift
Earl Boykins
Chris Andersen
Antoine Wright
Fransico Elson
Ryan Bowen


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Quentin is a ball hog that won't fit into this system, but that can be argued. 

I couldn't agree more about Stromile, though. 

Chris should be resigned but at that price I'd rather he move on. 

Hakim isn't a 2/3, Childress isn't a 2/3, and Darius isn't a 2/3. But, yes, we do need to draft a 2/3.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Sign Ginobili (7,8 mil )
Resign Camby (7 mil). 3 years deal at max.
Resign Jon Barry( for less than 3 mil)
Resign Andersen (1 mil)
Trade White for some late 1st round pick 
Draft the brazilians big men ( Araujo and Varejao ) 
Save some cap space for a better opportunity.

A. Miller, Boykins
Ginobili, Lenard, j.barry
Anthony, Skita
Nene, Varejao, Andersen,
Camby, Araujo

Araujo plays college basketball for BYU, averages 20,10.
Varejao plays for Barcelona(Spain). Would fit perfect in the nuggets' running system. Insane defender.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by
> 
> Hakim isn't a 2/3, Childress isn't a 2/3, and Darius isn't a 2/3. But, yes, we do need to draft a 2/3.


Childress and Rice will both be 2/3's in the NBA both are fast enough to play 2's. Warrick will play some 3 in the NBA if we drafted him it would be to replace some one like Andersen. My first choice would probably be Wright anyways.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> Sign Ginobili (7,8 mil )
> Resign Camby (7 mil). 3 years deal at max.
> Resign Jon Barry( for less than 3 mil)
> ...


1.Ginobli? Are you kidding, first off he isn't leaving the Spurs. Why take him when Q-Tip would be available and is a much superior player.
2.Camby is going to take his player option and would shouldn't offer him anymore until next year. We need to make sure that he can put together another full season without injury.
3.I love Barry but if we are going to sign a Shooting guard anyways we should let him go.
4. Bring back BIRDMAN.
5. I don't want Varejao I like what I hear about him but we don't need another project (Skita). Araujo is more polished but we don't need a big man as much as a backup for Melo.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> 1.Ginobli? Are you kidding, first off he isn't leaving the Spurs. Why take him when Q-Tip would be available and is a much superior player.
> ...


Q better than Ginobili? come on... 
Camby won't take the player option
Varejao is not a project, he is like 22 years old and now is starter in barcelona. Being foreign doesnt mean that a player is a project, just because skita is.
Don't Denver never a big man?


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> 
> 
> Q better than Ginobili? come on...
> ...


Richardson- 17.7 ppg, 6 rpg, 2.0 apg, 1 spg, 40.2 fg%
Ginobli- 12.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 4.1 apg, 1.8 spg, 40.8 fg%
Everything looks about the same except for the fact Q-Tip scores a hell of a lot more points. Q-TIP

Why wouldn't Camby take the option, he wants to stay and a thin big man with cronic injury problems isn't going to make any more than 7.75 mil next year.

Just because you're 22 years old doesn't mean you're not a project. Varejao couldn't even come out last year because he wouldn't even have been drafted in the first round and projections so far this year is that he will barely slip into the first round. And I can only think of 2 foreign players that have been effective the year they were drafted Yao and Nene. So yes for the most part being foreign doees make you a project.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Ginobilli passes more than Quentin and plays helluva lot better defense, also. 

And Camby's option is more complicated than him just deciding to pick it up or not. He must meet certain performance goals. Only then can he pick up his option. Basically, the goals are pretty much unattainable. 

Translation? Camby will be a free agent next year.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Ginobilli passes more than Quentin and plays helluva lot better defense, also.
> 
> And Camby's option is more complicated than him just deciding to pick it up or not. He must meet certain performance goals. Only then can he pick up his option. Basically, the goals are pretty much unattainable.
> ...


he needs to average something like 14, 12, 3 blks in at least 70 games.



> Just because you're 22 years old doesn't mean you're not a project. Varejao couldn't even come out last year because he wouldn't even have been drafted in the first round and projections so far this year is that he will barely slip into the first round. And I can only think of 2 foreign players that have been effective the year they were drafted Yao and Nene. So yes for the most part being foreign doees make you a project.


You need to watch more games if you can only think of Nene and Yao. The nuggets won't be in the lottery and wouldn't spend a high pick to draft Varejao. He does worths the nuggets' late 1st round pick. I know it, I watch him, I have been watching him in the last 3, 4 years. Drafting Varejao with the 20th pick is not the same thing than draft Skita with the 5th. Period. Got it?


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

1) Varejão is as ready as Nene now, in pre-olympics Varejão is ALWAYS the best big man from Brazil (Varejão. Splitter. Araujo and others played with him in the NT). I think that Varejão would have a adjustment period, but i think that he will surprise a lot of people when he come. Varejão with some NBA weight training can became a nice player in NBA. Other thing Varejão played nicely against NBA foes in every it´l competition. 

The problem for Varejão is that he has a heavy contract with a very, very very rich european club (diferent from Milicic for instance), 5 millions of dollares won´t make a difference for Barcelona. It his contract that prevent him for being drafted last season, and it will problably make him a late first, early 2nd round.

2) Araujo is a nice big, but he was completely dominated by Okafor in the last NCAA. I think that Araujo is a lot more raw then Varejao for instance.

3) Ginobbili is a helluva of a player, but he is and allways will be a streaky shooter. He is a really good defender, passer and team player but he will never be a big time scorer in NBA, cuz the best part of his game is infiltrantions, and in the NBA there is a lot of atletics players.

I think that Denver targets next season should be a heavy, and good center and a 2 guard. 

I don´t think Martin is a good FA for Denver, too expensive and small. Unless Denver trades Nene for a good 5 Martin and Nene isn´t a good combo for the big bad west.

Maybe Dampier or the other GSW center could be good pick-up...

Brad Miller would have been sensational although I didn´t think that at the time Kiki tried to sign him.

Kiki and Dumars are the best GM in the league.

Pizzoni

Ps. Okur would look nice in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> 
> 
> You need to watch more games if you can only think of Nene and Yao.


Name me another foreign player who has a good success the year he was drafted. Name one.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> 
> I don´t think Martin is a good FA for Denver, too expensive and small. Unless Denver trades Nene for a good 5 Martin and Nene isn´t a good combo for the big bad west.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything, except I think Kiki did try to sign Miller, he was just beaten out by Sacramento. Unforunately.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> Name me another foreign player who has a good success the year he was drafted. Name one.


Paul Gasol was named the rookie of the year my friend.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Kirilenko and Zydrunas


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

> Agree with everything, except I think Kiki did try to sign Miller, he was just beaten out by Sacramento. Unforunately.


I know, I try to said that I didn´t thought that B Miller would be a good sign for all that money in the summer. Sometimes, it is hard to express properly in foreing languages.

Pizzoni


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> 
> 
> Paul Gasol was named the rookie of the year my friend.


Good call, I forgot about Gasol, my bad.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Kirilenko and Zydrunas


Wrong, both were rookies more than a year after they were drafted.
-Kirilenko was drafted in 1999 and was a rookie in 01-02
-Zydrunas was drafted in 1996 and was a rookie 97-98

Nene, Yao and Gasol are the only ones I can think of.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> Nene, Yao and Gasol are the only ones I can think of.


Tony Parker


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Arvydas Sabonis, and that dude that died in a car accident.

Whatever happened to Xue Yuyang I head on Asia basket he was decent.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> that dude that died in a car accident.


Drazen Petrovic ?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> 
> 
> Drazen Petrovic ?


Thanks that's the one. I remember him having pretty awesome stats for a guy who played like 12 minutes a game. With portland.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Petrovic played for the Nets, and was not only a starter toward the end of his tragically abbreviated career but also made at least one all-star game.


----------

